# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  canon EOS kiss digital n

## Eduardo Miyahira

Pessoal, adquiri esta maquina so q por ser iniciante venho tendo problemas em configurar ela do modo mais adequado para cada situação e tem certos valores q estou meio confuso.
Algumas duvidas que tenho:

1) No modo tv a abertura é automatica e a velocidade de obturação é manual?
2) No modo av é o contrario do modo tv?
3)Para tirar fotos de peixes em movimento, é necessario uma velocidade alta certo? Mas pra isso o aquario tem que estar bem iluminado?
4) Quanto maior valor de ISO, mais claro fica a foto?
5) O que é balanço de brancos?
6) O que é nivel de exposição?Temos que deixar sempre no nivel padrão?

Peço desculpas pela quantidade de perguntas, mas com certeza outras virão.

Quero agradecer ao Diogo Lopes pelas dicas iniciais, aos poucos vou evoluindo.

abraços.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Olá Eduardo,

Podes dar uma vista de olhos neste post que lá tem bastantes dicas sobre o que queres saber,

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3343

----------


## Eduardo Miyahira

Obrigado Filipe, vou dar uma olhada neste topico.

abraços.

----------

